# What irritates you?



## Hooked

Life is filled with petty irritations, but different things irritate different people. Name the six most irritating things in your life - and if you don't have six please tell me how you manage to be so laid back! Shall I begin?

1. Noise - of any kind (including the barking of my own dogs!)
2. When people say, "The vast majority". The majority IS vast.
3. When people start a sentence with "Like". e.g. "Like it's the best vape I've ever had."
4. Prices that are 10c short of the next amount e.g. R39.90. Just price it at R40! We're not that stupid...are we?
5. My neighbours who say, "I haven't seen you in a while. I've been worried about you." 
Really? Then why didn't you phone me or come around to see if I'm OK?
6. Businesses who say, "We'll get back to you." I'm still waiting.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac

1. Loud music. ANY loud music, especially rap.
2. Spelling, grammar, and, tenses. I do make mistakes in English as it's not my first language, but I try very hard not to, but let's not go there.
3. When something is askew when it's not supposed to be, like a painting not hanging straight.
4. When I pick something up and it slips out of my hands.
5. When I return from somewhere and someone asks me, "Are you back".....um.....no, I'm still gone you idiot.
6. When I go to another room in the house and can't remember why I went there. I hate that, or when I go to the shop to buy milk and come back with two full shopping bags, except the milk. I go completely nuts.

There are many more, but these are the ones that I hate the most.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BioHAZarD

Haha. This is hilarious. Keep them coming 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Interesting thread @Hooked 
I chuckled

@zadiac - i laughed when reading your #5

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## r0ckf1re

1. Busy places
2. Bad drivers
3. Being disturbed when Im watching TV
4. Being interrupted when I'm busy with something. 
5. People who are not punctual.
6. A dirty car 
7. The Kardashians 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

1. Taxi Drivers
2. Drivers
3. Stopping a TV program for any of my 3 females in the family to go do something...
4. People who are not punctual. 
5. Leaky Atties
6. Hard to get HE vape gear
7. Head baging music and Rap
8. SAPO
9. Cloners
10.Flippers
11.510 Drip tips that don't fit
12.810 devices without a 510 converter
13.3 or 4 battery mods
14.3d Printed Squonkers

Sorry I got carried away... I'm old and grumpy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

1. Toyota Tazz's
2. Datsun 1400 bakkies
3. 4 car following distances at 25Kmh
4. People not taking off immediately after the light turns green.
5. Scooters lane splitting. You want to do that, buy a bike!
6. Anything with a CL or CJ number-plate. This is the big city, learn to drive or take the bus!
7. "Is that your twisp?"
8. Facebook Wisdom.
9. People whom are asked to post six items and then post 9...
10. Vodacom
11. Android
12. Windows

I better stop now.

Regards

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## jm10

Raindance said:


> 1. Toyota Tazz's
> 2. Datsun 1400 bakkies
> 3. 4 car following distances at 25Kmh
> 4. People not taking off immediately after the light turns green.
> 5. Scooters lane splitting. You want to do that, buy a bike!
> 6. Anything with a CL or CJ number-plate. This is the big city, learn to drive or take the bus!
> 7. "Is that your twisp?"
> 8. Facebook Wisdom.
> 9. People whom are asked to post six items and then post 9...
> 10. Vodacom
> 11. Android
> 12. Windows
> 
> I better stop now
> 
> Regards



This man get me,
Except I’m from Durban so;
6. Anything with a NU or NUZ number-plate. This is the big city, learn to drive or take the bus!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

zadiac said:


> 5. When I return from somewhere and someone asks me, "Are you back".....um.....no, I'm still gone you idiot.



@zadiac Or when someone asks, "Did you have your hair cut?" Ah no...it just fell off...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

BioHAZarD said:


> Haha. This is hilarious. Keep them coming
> 
> Sent from the abyss



Ah.... so where are yours, @BioHAZarD? Come on ... don't be shy ... let's have a laught at YOURS!


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Interesting thread @Hooked
> I chuckled
> 
> Waiting with anticipation for yours, @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

r0ckf1re said:


> 1. Busy places
> 
> 6. A dirty car
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



@r0ckf1re you'd love Oman (Middle East). I lived there for 5 years before returning to SA and it's against the law to have a dirty car, unless you've just driven through the desert.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> 1. Taxi Drivers
> 2. Drivers
> 3. Stopping a TV program for any of my 3 females in the family to go do something...
> 4. People who are not punctual.
> 5. Leaky Atties
> 6. Hard to get HE vape gear
> 7. Head baging music and Rap
> 8. SAPO
> 9. Cloners
> 10.Flippers
> 11.510 Drip tips that don't fit
> 12.810 devices without a 510 converter
> 13.3 or 4 battery mods
> 14.3d Printed Squonkers
> 
> Sorry I got carried away... I'm old and grumpy!


@Rob Fisher Whew! Hope they don't all occur on the same day!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> 7. "Is that your twisp?"
> 
> Regards


@Raindance yes, I've noticed that most people know Twisp but nothing else (even though I'm still a Newbie to vaping myself). Just like any vacuum cleaner used to be called a Hoover (still is?). And I'm guilty of putting Lecol on my shopping list, when in fact I'm going to buy Low-Cal.


----------



## Raindance

jm10 said:


> This man get me,
> Except I’m from Durban so;
> 6. Anything with a NU or NUZ number-plate. This is the big city, learn to drive or take the bus!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know Durban traffic is also hectic at times. Traffic being my biggest gripe of all. My main frustration is that if everybody just kept up to the car in front of them, our congestion would be halved. If we all drove like a bat out of hell, there would be no congestion. The joys of being an A type personality...



Hooked said:


> @Raindance yes, I've noticed that most people know Twisp but nothing else (even though I'm still a Newbie to vaping myself). Just like any vacuum cleaner used to be called a Hoover (still is?). And I'm guilty of putting Lecol on my shopping list, when in fact I'm going to buy Low-Cal.



There are a number of brand names that have become a common name for products. Sunlight being another example. I hope this is not true for vape devices though, of all the names they could have chosen, did they have to choose one that sounds so dainty and meek. "Twisp" sounds like a nervous disorder of some sorts. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lawrence A

1. Standing in queues
2. People who give you no personal space when standing in queues
3. People driving well below the speed limit in the fast lane, who then flip you the middle finger when you flash your lights at them to move, and they just sit there like they own the road.
4. A-holes who think the yellow lane is a free pass from sitting in traffic like the rest of us
5. Not having the one concentrate you need to mix up a new DIY batch
6. When people cannot be bothered to either pitch up on time, or communicate in advance if they are running late

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Hooked said:


> Ah.... so where are yours, @BioHAZarD? Come on ... don't be shy ... let's have a laught at YOURS!


hmm
I don't get irritated very easily
have developed the ability to tune most things out at as required

but major pet peeves would be:
pedestrians, minibus taxis, tele marketers and idiots in any shape or form

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cespian

1. Telkom
2. Telkom
3. Telkom
4. Telkom
5. SAPO
6. SAPO
7. SAPO
8. SAPO
9. Vuvuzelas
10. Zuma reading numbers (listen properly)
11. "Dad, we are having a bigwalk at school"
12. Mech's over R1500
13. Taxi's - like really, out of 8 fist fights I've been in, 5 were with Taxi Drivers. Ek vattie kakkie.
14. The barber talking too much and accidentally rubbing his crotch on my elbow. I die.
15. Automated Tele-marketing calls. Because I cant say "Stop f#*king phoning me!".
16. Cash for Gold guys forcing those flyers on me, almost like they cannot throw it away themselves.
17. Getting these type of phone calls: "Oh you are mos in "computers" ne, my printer/phone/fridge/tv is broken, come fix it for me"... Im in BI ffs.
18. Im going to stop right here because I feel like I need to create my own dedicated blog for my irritations.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Apollo

1. Waiting, especially in a queue where the people behind the counter/desk are slow as hell
2. Waiting in general
3. When I'm at work I put my device in my pocket and the tank did a number one in there...
4. Governmental hypocrisy in general (citizens being reprimanded for theft but then again our government does such a great job at showing them how to) (I do not condone Crime)
5. Crime.
6. People who think they are above the rules of the road, overtaking on a barrier line/ yellow lane/ painted Island and by doing so cuts off other traffic.
7. Idiots who run a red light when I need to clear the intersection
8. Glocell, they are kak.
9. Kia, they are also kak
10. When I have my earphones in and it gets hooked by something like a door handle and rips out of my ears, I actually get irrationally livid about this one.
11. Posting my list and getting irritated again as I type it

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Apollo said:


> 1. Waiting, especially in a queue where the people behind the counter/desk are slow as hell
> 2. Waiting in general
> 3. When I'm at work I put my device in my pocket and the tank did a number one in there...
> 4. Governmental hypocrisy in general (citizens being reprimanded for theft but then again our government does such a great job at showing them how to) (I do not condone Crime)
> 5. Crime.
> 6. People who think they are above the rules of the road, overtaking on a barrier line/ yellow lane/ painted Island and by doing so cuts off other traffic.
> 7. Idiots who run a red light when I need to clear the intersection
> 8. Glocell, they are kak.
> 9. Kia, they are also kak
> 10. When I have my earphones in and it gets hooked by something like a door handle and rips out of my ears, I actually get irrationally livid about this one.
> 11. Posting my list and getting irritated again as I type it



Your number 10 cracked me up @Apollo and i feel the same way!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> Life is filled with petty irritations, but different things irritate different people. Name the six most irritating things in your life - and if you don't have six please tell me how you manage to be so laid back! Shall I begin?
> 
> 1. Noise - of any kind (including the barking of my own dogs!)
> 2. When people say, "The vast majority". The majority IS vast.
> 3. When people start a sentence with "Like". e.g. "Like it's the best vape I've ever had."
> 4. Prices that are 10c short of the next amount e.g. R39.90. Just price it at R40! We're not that stupid...are we?
> 5. My neighbours who say, "I haven't seen you in a while. I've been worried about you."
> Really? Then why didn't you phone me or come around to see if I'm OK?
> 6. Businesses who say, "We'll get back to you." I'm still waiting.



@Slick Thanks for the Winner rating


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> I know Durban traffic is also hectic at times. Traffic being my biggest gripe of all. My main frustration is that if everybody just kept up to the car in front of them, our congestion would be halved. If we all drove like a bat out of hell, there would be no congestion. The joys of being an A type personality...
> 
> 
> 
> There are a number of brand names that have become a common name for products. Sunlight being another example. I hope this is not true for vape devices though, of all the names they could have chosen, did they have to choose one that sounds so dainty and meek. "Twisp" sounds like a nervous disorder of some sorts.
> 
> Regards


@Raindance and if you lithp, then it is Twithp

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

Cespian said:


> 15. Automated Tele-marketing calls. Because I cant say "Stop f#*king phoning me!".



Do what my brother does. He says, "I'd love to hear what you have to say. Could you just hold for a sec?" Of course they say they will. Then he puts the phone down, without ending the call!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Apollo said:


> 11. Posting my list and getting irritated again as I type it


----------



## Slick

Hooked said:


> @Slick Thanks for the Winner rating


Theres a reason why im shocked by this thread,there are many things that irritate me but a few days ago I was just discussing with the wife that miscommunication is the thing that irritates me the most on my life,cant people just talk and communicate properly to avoid problems,so it was playing on my mind and then you created the thread


----------



## BioHAZarD

@Hooked
Definitely your best thread to date. After that fight with juice bottle I thought we were in for some very interesting reads. 

Sent from the abyss


----------



## Tanja

1. My kids bickering... Can't they just loooove each other???
2. Battling to open my skyline... Aaarrrrggghhh!
3. Tank needing a re-wick but I don't have my kit with me... Blegh!
4. Cars speeding past you in the outside lane and then pushing in just before the turn... Is your time really more valuable than everyone else's that's been waiting patiently in the right queue???
5. Arrogant people... whatever...
6. Getting woken up by someone or something while fast asleep... just let me be... i neeeeed my 8 hours!!
7. When something that's been working for 30 years already breaks... I mean really?? You've been working so well so long... why break now???
8. There, their, they're... get it right!


----------



## craigb

1) Lists

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

craigb said:


> 1) Lists


HAHAHA


----------



## Tanja

craigb said:


> 1) Lists


Brilliant! Hahaha

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

craigb said:


> 1) Lists


You forgot the most important thing. 

Things I hate
1. Lists
2. Irony

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

@Slick What a "coincidence"! And I agree with you about miscommunication. It would appear that the meaning gets lost somewhere between the message which was sent and that which was received - in spite of both sender and receiver supposedly speaking the same language!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

1. The circle-jerk self-importance of academics and academia as a whole.
2. People who say they are free-thinkers and then attack you for not wanting to drop acid and talk about the psychedelic multi-verse while having an orgy in the bush.
3. People's myopic tunnel vision on what makes a life successful.
4. People who believe in and practice esoterica but continually make poor life choices anyways.
5. Communism.
7. People who are "cat people" or "dog people"- you would lynch me from a tree if I said I only like one type of person.
8. Stupid words like "sapiosexual" and arm-chair psychology self-help crap like personality types.

I get irritated by anyone who thinks they have got it all "figured out", most of it is just padding to keep us from the cold fact that we're trying to provide evidence of our own existence - also traffic I guess.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Feliks Karp said:


> 1. The circle-jerk self-importance of academics and academia as a whole.
> 2. People who say they are free-thinkers and then attack you for not wanting to drop acid and talk about the psychedelic multi-verse while having an orgy in the bush.
> 3. People's myopic tunnel vision on what makes a life successful.
> 4. People who believe in and practice esoterica but continually make poor life choices anyways.
> 5. Communism.
> 7. People who are "cat people" or "dog people"- you would lynch me from a tree if I said I only like one type of person.
> 8. Stupid words like "sapiosexual" and arm-chair psychology self-help crap like personality types.
> 
> I get irritated by anyone who thinks they have got it all "figured out", most of it is just padding to keep us from the cold fact that we're trying to provide evidence of our own existence - also traffic I guess.


I too dislike traffic

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

True believers.
People who reject something they know nothing about and refuse to investigate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> True believers.
> People who reject something they know nothing about and refuse to investigate.



Andre the statement in your signature as well as listed now "True believers", surely does my head in (since 2014), kindly define your understanding of same?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

1) Sound of someone eating
2) Refer to 1
3) Refer to 2
4) Refer to 3
5) Refer to 4
6) When someone uses the word “Amazeballs”

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Christos

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> 1) Sound of someone eating
> 2) Refer to 1
> 3) Refer to 2
> 4) Refer to 3
> 5) Refer to 4
> 6) When someone uses the word “Amazeballs”


 Your refer to point x was amazeballs  nom nom nom.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

johan said:


> Andre the statement in your signature as well as listed now "True believers", surely does my head in (since 2014), kindly define your understanding of same?


I'm taking a stab in the not so dark here but I assume he is making reference to fanatics that follow blindly without proof or evidence and expect everyone to believe what they believe without question and if you don't then well you get the idea...

TO DR he is referring to fanatics imho.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Christos said:


> Your refer to point x was amazeballs  nom nom nom.



I’ll pour all your juices down the sink, followed by flushing your batteries down the toilet just before storing all your mods in a half full cement truck ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> I’ll pour all your juices down the sink, followed by flushing your batteries down the toilet just before storing all your mods in a half full cement truck ...


All this after dinner though....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Christos said:


> All this after dinner though....


Fine.... split the bill?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Fine.... split the bill?


Nah, I'll cover if I get a hand job out of all of this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Christos said:


> Nah, I'll cover if I get a hand job out of all of this


Splitting the bill it is haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Hooked said:


> Do what my brother does. He says, "I'd love to hear what you have to say. Could you just hold for a sec?" Of course they say they will. Then he puts the phone down, without ending the call!



I do the same, except i say go on and put the phone down without ending call.
There has been times where a min or two has passed and i can still hear blabering going on

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Andre the statement in your signature as well as listed now "True believers", surely does my head in (since 2014), kindly define your understanding of same?





Christos said:


> I'm taking a stab in the not so dark here but I assume he is making reference to fanatics that follow blindly without proof or evidence and expect everyone to believe what they believe without question and if you don't then well you get the idea...
> 
> TO DR he is referring to fanatics imho.


Sorry for the late response @johan, was out of circulation for a bit. @Christos's interpretation is as good as any.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

I'm bumping this thread because there are another two things that irritate me no end.

1. You Tube Reviews/Tutorials etc: I hate people who waffle and most of the introductions on the video are lengthy and unnecessary. Get to the point. In general, I hate people who waffle. If I ask you how you are, it's not necessary to tell me what your grandmother has for breakfast!

2. Photos that haven't been cropped, like the one in the latest 'name the billet box' thread.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> I'm bumping this thread because there are another two things that irritate me no end.
> 
> 1. You Tube Reviews/Tutorials etc: I hate people who waffle and most of the introductions on the video are lengthy and unnecessary. Get to the point. In general, I hate people who waffle. If I ask you how you are, it's not necessary to tell me what your grandmother has for breakfast!
> 
> 2. Photos that haven't been cropped, like the one in the latest 'name the billet box' thread.


Capricorn by any chance?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> Capricorn by any chance?


 Pisces


----------



## SinnerG

Hooked said:


> I'm bumping this thread because there are another two things that irritate me no end.
> 
> 1. You Tube Reviews/Tutorials etc: I hate people who waffle and most of the introductions on the video are lengthy and unnecessary. Get to the point. In general, I hate people who waffle. If I ask you how you are, it's not necessary to tell me what your grandmother has for breakfast!
> 
> 2. Photos that haven't been cropped, like the one in the latest 'name the billet box' thread.



#1 went on too long.

Reactions: Funny 10 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Telemarketers.
I LOATHE them

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Room Fogger

@SmokeyJoe ,I love them, wait for them to start and then put the phone down without hanging up. See if they phone back or if they even realize

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Room Fogger said:


> @SmokeyJoe ,I love them, wait for them to start and then put the phone down without hanging up. See if they phone back or if they even realize



If you have spare time and really want to make their life shit...do that but periodically pick it back up and start giving excuses, the wilder the better, their supervisors listen to the calls later on and the mandate is "always be closing", so they won't give up no matter the whacky excuse you give. I once had a guy on the phone for close to an hour because I kept saying that every phone handset they offered me was too extravagant for my religion as I am taught to shun all forms of excess. 

IB4 white knights "oh but it's their job" - So is human trafficking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## 87hunter

I tell them I'm a self employed inventor and almost have my first invention. They stop the call fast.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Shatter

I just say no thanx and put the phone down? If you give them a gap they will start to read their little script as fast as they can. So I'm saving time and energy for us both to get through the day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I don't even answer the phone! Truecaller (app on the phone) identifies spam and warns me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

What annoys me most about telemarketers is that they start the conversation with "How are you" before even saying why they're phoning. The last time I replied, "Why, are you a vet?". "No, Ma'm" she replied very seriously.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

@SinnerG Guilty as charged!


----------



## veecee

I live in jhb, and use the freeway almost everyday for about 7kms in each direction. The cockjockeys who use the emergency lane as an extra lane piss me off no end.

And taxis, aaaarrrrggggghhhhhhhh!!!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

veecee said:


> I live in jhb, and use the freeway almost everyday for about 7kms in each direction. The cockjockeys who use the emergency lane as an extra lane piss me off no end.
> 
> And taxis, aaaarrrrggggghhhhhhhh!!!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk



And by doing that they cause the slow traffic in your line by cutting in or swerving when they see metro down the road

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jp1905

jm10 said:


> This man get me,
> Except I’m from Durban so;
> 6. Anything with a NU or NUZ number-plate. This is the big city, learn to drive or take the bus!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Or NX plates


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinnerG

1. Debt
2. Insurances that don't cover jack sh1t when you need it (sometimes leads to #1)
3. Religious types that think I care, yet know where I'm from
4. Not finding time/means to get stuff done
5. Rushing an important job
6. SAPO round about this time of year


----------



## Room Fogger

1. Solar powered drivers on the road this morning, you may think you are a bright enough spark, but headlights will make it easier for the rest of us.
2. I stop at robots if they are out, I don't just slow down, come rain or shine! If you don't like it don't drive behind me.
3. There is nothing wrong with my Gauteng driving finger, but your stupidity does not warrant using and directing the same to me if you come sliding past me into an intersection, get of WhatsApp and drive, next time we can have a two sided sign language conversation, I just did not see the use or felt like expending the effort this morning.


----------



## SinnerG

Someone had a nice morning drive...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SinnerG

Some more...

7. "Cryptocurrencies to save the world" yet only affordable to the 1% of the 1% of the 1%
8. SAPO round about this time of year
9. "Entrepeneurs" who are just copying someone else
10. Disposable pets

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Duzi of a drive, there are a couple of villages that are missing their idiots today, and for a change it is not me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## veecee

SinnerG said:


> Some more...
> 
> 7. "Cryptocurrencies to save the world" yet only affordable to the 1% of the 1% of the 1%
> 8. SAPO round about this time of year
> 9. "Entrepeneurs" who are just copying someone else
> 10. Disposable pets


Disposable pets. Spot on, why do people just abandon their pets??? They're part of the family, come on people!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SinnerG

One more to add from about an hour ago...

11. Working your butt off for an entire year, doing the job of 3 people, exceeding parent company average income target by double, all to secure a decent bonus, only to get shafted by a sister company in the group that are unable to sell their own product

Who knew that would be an irritation 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## SinnerG

veecee said:


> Disposable pets. Spot on, why do people just abandon their pets??? They're part of the family, come on people!
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk


Don't take on the responsibility of you're incapable of following through.

My one pup came here and it was her 4th home, less than a year old. My oldest was dumped out of a car at Bayside outside a pet shop and was probably 2-3 weeks old. Sadly those 2 passed on in the last year.

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Monday's are recycling bin day, Tuesday is garbage day. On Monday's I come home to find the recycling bin parked dead centre of the front of my driveway. (Hijack alert!) Tuesday's I come home to find my garbage bin 40 meters down the road on the other side of my far neighbors driveway.

This city may claim to work for me but sure as hell it's employees have no cooking clue! 

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> 1. Solar powered drivers on the road this morning, you may think you are a bright enough spark, but headlights will make it easier for the rest of us.
> 2. I stop at robots if they are out, I don't just slow down, come rain or shine! If you don't like it don't drive behind me.
> 3. There is nothing wrong with my Gauteng driving finger, but your stupidity does not warrant using and directing the same to me if you come sliding past me into an intersection, get of WhatsApp and drive, next time we can have a two sided sign language conversation, I just did not see the use or felt like expending the effort this morning.



@Room Fogger Hope your day improved!


----------



## Hooked

veecee said:


> Disposable pets. Spot on, why do people just abandon their pets??? They're part of the family, come on people!
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk



@veecee It happens at this time of the year especially, because people don't want to fork out the money to board their pets. They just get new ones when they return from holiday. Despicable!!!!


----------



## Hooked

SinnerG said:


> Don't take on the responsibility of you're incapable of following through.
> 
> My one pup came here and it was her 4th home, less than a year old. My oldest was dumped out of a car at Bayside outside a pet shop and was probably 2-3 weeks old. Sadly those 2 passed on in the last year.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


@SinnerG So sad - I can't imagine what those poor pups must have gone through. Lucky for them that you gave them a good home.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Currently my wife is irritating me.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## SinnerG

Rob Fisher said:


> Currently my wife is irritating me.


We must be married to the same person.

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SinnerG

Hooked said:


> @SinnerG So sad - I can't imagine what those poor pups must have gone through. Lucky for them that you gave them a good home.


Had a German shepherd too, but had to put him down due to the usual joint failure. Took him to water therapy and heard from someone there that some person came in to return their now-grown German shepherd for a new, smaller one.

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked

SinnerG said:


> Had a German shepherd too, but had to put him down due to the usual joint failure. Took him to water therapy and heard from someone there that some person came in to return their now-grown German shepherd for a new, smaller one.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



@SinnerG Un%^%$#&%#@believable!!!!


----------



## BubiSparks

Threads about naming mods............... Yawn

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> @Room Fogger Hope your day improved!


It actually did, got Vapemail juuust before I had to leave the office, made up for everything

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

When the builder has to come back 3 or 4 times because the job wasn't done properly the first time.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

And when the builder/plumber etc. say they'll be here tomorrow, but don't show up and don't phone. This drives me insane, because firstly I couldn't sleep late (or rather, go back to sleep after checking that nothing earth-shattering has happened on the forum) and also because it means that I've been a prisoner in my own home, the whole day, for nothing. I understand that s**t happens, but just let me know!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

One word, Zuma. Or Herpes, both are irritating and impossible to get rid of

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Glass dropper bottles....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Dam, @Smoke_A_Llama you hit that spot on, I mess more and everything ends up except where I want it.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Room Fogger said:


> Dam, @Smoke_A_Llama you hit that spot on, I mess more and everything ends up except where I want it.


Just getting the ####### cap off is enough to create violent thoughts.... and then the additional five minutes to fill the tank..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

Sometimes doctors give me a helluva k@k...we were at the fetal assessment clinic end of Jan,huge notice stating that being late will result in you missing your appointment and you will still be charged,our appointment was at 08:00 sharp,we were there 07:30,doctor?Well theyre special,rocks up 08:30,wife had a giggle as I wanted to insist on the doctor paying me for the visit as she was late.

Sometimes they need to come down to earth and realize they too are only people.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Just getting the ####### cap off is enough to create violent thoughts.... and then the additional five minutes to fill the tank..


You obviously have better co-ordination and eyesight then, 5 minutes only, lucky you. I have to have another mod on standby otherwise I will go insane with not vaping while the project is underway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Room Fogger said:


> You obviously have better co-ordination and eyesight then, 5 minutes only, lucky you. I have to have another mod on standby otherwise I will go insane with not vaping while the project is underway.



Can imagine what a ball ache it is to fill a Zeus with one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Why don't you guys just buy a unicorn bottle and decant your juice?

This irritates the living daylights out of me but I decant to easy my mind a bit...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Christos said:


> Why don't you guys just buy a unicorn bottle and decant your juice?
> 
> This irritates the living daylights out of me but I decant to easy my mind a bit...


 Since my second bottle that's exactly what I've been doing ....most of the time


----------



## Room Fogger

Christos said:


> Why don't you guys just buy a unicorn bottle and decant your juice?
> 
> This irritates the living daylights out of me but I decant to easy my mind a bit...


Takes me about as long to decant than fill, in all honesty however that's what I usually do, just been too lazy to find one for my current one, Calamity Jane. Ride her cowboy.


----------



## Carnival

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Glass dropper bottles....



'Nuff said!! I pour the juice into unicorn bottles now. Talking of unicorn bottles, I need to buy some more!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

My boss that keeps giving me ridiculous deadlines, its almost like he thinks i work for him

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## acorn

SmokeyJoe said:


> My boss that keeps giving me ridiculous deadlines, its almost like he thinks i work for him


.






Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Steyn777

1. Bad adverts, I cannot begin to explain. Ex. Outsurance where the guy gets in a helicopter to see how SA are saving money...South African love saving money, so let me demonstrate this buy using the most expensive form of transport!!! And interviewing customers just before they bungee jump: Guys, we need this interview TODAY. but sir, so and so will be back in Jburg in 2 days. NOPE, you go NOW and get that bloody interview I don't care what his busy with.
I could literally mention probably about 50.
2. The people in charge of the comedy channel...how did those interviews go? Knock knock: Come in. YOU'RE hired!!
3. Romans trying to use the call and collect thing as an actual selling point???? Cause we hate the convenience of delivery...
4. Allen from 2 and a half men.
5. Sheldon Coopers so called intelligence. An intelligent individual adapts...end of 
6. Trevor Noah ( after he started hosting the today show)
7. Gareth Cliff (won't elaborate )
8. Standing in a que that clearly states 10 items or less and the person in front of me either can not read or cannot count. I count out loud for them as they unpack.
9. People driving slow in the fast lane
10. Not getting a reply on whatsapp after the message has been read for the next 5 hours. It takes 30sec to write a reply people.
11. Any shape or form where old people act like teenagers as a joke (ex. Off their rockers)
12. Babies talking in adverts....it's not funny, it's bloody demonic!!
That should do for now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777

Andre said:


> Sorry for the late response @johan, was out of circulation for a bit. @Christos's interpretation is as good as any.


I've been following your DIY recipes and total devotion you have to this craft non stop and because of that I have an enormous amount of respect for you...think you should've kept the True Believers thing maybe a bit more private, in all honesty, what good can possibly come from this?
I am a true believer btw, and I'm more than happy to discuss this or anything that might bother you about this. Feel free to PM me, although I'm a believer I am also very open minded.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Steyn777 said:


> 1. Bad adverts, I cannot begin to explain. Ex. Outsurance where the guy gets in a helicopter to see how SA are saving money...South African love saving money, so let me demonstrate this buy using the most expensive form of transport!!! And interviewing customers just before they bungee jump: Guys, we need this interview TODAY. but sir, so and so will be back in Jburg in 2 days. NOPE, you go NOW and get that bloody interview I don't care what his busy with.
> I could literally mention probably about 50.
> 2. The people in charge of the comedy channel...how did those interviews go? Knock knock: Come in. YOU'RE hired!!
> 3. Romans trying to use the call and collect thing as an actual selling point???? Cause we hate the convenience of delivery...
> 4. Allen from 2 and a half men.
> 5. Sheldon Coopers so called intelligence. An intelligent individual adapts...end of
> 6. Trevor Noah ( after he started hosting the today show)
> 7. Gareth Cliff (won't elaborate )
> 8. Standing in a que that clearly states 10 items or less and the person in front of me either can not read or cannot count. I count out loud for them as they unpack.
> 9. People driving slow in the fast lane
> 10. Not getting a reply on whatsapp after the message has been read for the next 5 hours. It takes 30sec to write a reply people.
> 11. Any shape or form where old people act like teenagers as a joke (ex. Off their rockers)
> 12. Babies talking in adverts....it's not funny, it's bloody demonic!!
> That should do for now.


Damn bud. I think you need a stiff drink

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RynoP

Must say. 
1# slow drivers
2# people who cant think for yourself.
3# people who sends chain whatsapps
4# mosquitos
5# fifty shades of grey
6# The kardashians
7# SMOK
8# getting up early on a saturday when i thought im going to sleep in....
9# brandyvand coke when the is is finnished.
10# keyboard ninjas. 
11# my spelling.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Steyn777 said:


> 8. Standing in a que that clearly states 10 items or less and the person in front of me either can not read or cannot count. I count out loud for them as they unpack.


That's excellent - I'm going to do that next time!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Captain Chaos

1) Telemarketers
2) PET bottles that are adult proof because they are apparently made out of transparent concrete and are un-squeezable. What the hell man!!
3) People asking you " how are you doing?" Really? As if you care......
4) ANC 1,2 and 3. (SABC)
5) Neverending ads on TV.
6) Same ad repeating during every ad break.
7) Ad breaks.
8) 7de Laan.
9) Dstv Explora. Mine is going to explora it's own demise soon.
10) People suddenly going mute when stepping into a lift. What? Scared of the lift eavesdropping?
11) People who park in disabled parking spots, and then mysteriously walk perfectly after getting out of their cars. Wow, miracles still do happen.
12) Everything!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Captain Chaos said:


> 1) Telemarketers
> 2) PET bottles that are adult proof because they are made out of concrete and are un-squeezable. What the hell man!!
> 3) People asking you " how are you doing?" Really? As if you care......
> 4) ANC 1,2 and 3. (SABC)
> 5) Neverending ads on TV.
> 6) Same ad repeating during every ad break.
> 7) Ad breaks.
> 8) 7de Laan.
> 9) Dstv Explora. Mine is going to explora it's own demise soon.
> 10) People suddenly going mute when stepping into a lift. What? Scared of the lift eavesdropping?
> 11) People who park in disabled parking spots, and then mysteriously walk perfectly after getting out of their cars. Wow, miracles still do happen.


Couldn't have done a better list even if I tried, especially point 11, even more so if the happen to wear a uniform.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Steyn777 said:


> I've been following your DIY recipes and total devotion you have to this craft non stop and because of that I have an enormous amount of respect for you...think you should've kept the True Believers thing maybe a bit more private, in all honesty, what good can possibly come from this?
> I am a true believer btw, and I'm more than happy to discuss this or anything that might bother you about this. Feel free to PM me, although I'm a believer I am also very open minded.


Oh my, now I am very afraid. Jokes aside @Steyn777, I am sorry if my signature wording has offended you. Shall remove and replace.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777

Andre said:


> Oh my, now I am very afraid. Jokes aside @Steyn777, I am sorry if my signature wording has offended you. Shall remove and replace.


I'm a big bearded overweight teddy bear, nothing to be afraid of 1 bit.  I do apologise if I took your post to literal @Andre

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10

1: Series that take a mid season break 
2: Movies that take what feels like years to come out and are crap.
3: Spending close to a billion rand on popcorn coke and snacks at the movies
4: Sin tax on whiskey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SouthernCelt

Finding something I've been looking for on an online site, but when I click to select it it says "Out of stock" . Why not put an "Out of stock" sign on it then?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Clicking on an item, choosing the color, paying, getting confirmation, 2 days later mail, can we change the colors as the ones you selected are not available any more. Well they ff&@$£€<#%|,> were when I chose them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Adephi

SouthernCelt said:


> Finding something I've been looking for on an online site, but when I click to select it it says "Out of stock" . Why not put an "Out of stock" sign on it then?


Why have it on the site in the first place?
Or it states "out of stock for now" for like 6 months. And then I found a sight that list all their out of stock items as pre-order. Like seriously, you don't have to pre-order a pico.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Room Fogger said:


> Clicking on an item, choosing the color, paying, getting confirmation, 2 days later mail, can we change the colors as the ones you selected are not available any more. Well they ff&@$£€<#%|,> were when I chose them.


This is what is irritating me withe these Kaylins and Blitzens with their random tips. I want a black one with a blue driptip. Every single shop got red driptips. Whats up with this random thing anyway?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Adephi said:


> This is what is irritating me withe these Kaylins and Blitzens with their random tips. I want a black one with a blue driptip. Every single shop got red driptips. Whats up with this random thing anyway?


I'm getting a WHITE tank, because all of a sudden the black ans SSIs not available! But I really want it, yet just been to the site, suddenly black and ss available but no white? Eish, mind boggling. But the parcel has shipped already!


----------



## Moey_Ismail

I didn't really have anything to post in this thread until today, funny story actually. I probably will get lotsa flack for bringing up the whole HE vs commercially available products in this but hey I'm a chilled guy, buy and use what suits your pocket and tastes and likewise I'll do that with what I prefer...but for the love of God know what you talking about before trying to advise the next person. So today I stopped by a vape store to check out what new stuff came in, vaping away on my Limelight Freehand S and Haku Phenom combo, the bloke purchasing juice was admiring my mod, after a long while inspecting it and asking about the Haku, he tells me "awesome mod now all you need is a HE atty like a DotMod". I would've fully understood that he's saying that based on a lack of knowledge on the atty I have, but not after asking me for 30 minutes about it, how to get 1, pricing, etc. Lol rant over, was quite entertaining though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

Moey_Ismail said:


> I didn't really have anything to post in this thread until today, funny story actually. I probably will get lotsa flack for bringing up the whole HE vs commercially available products in this but hey I'm a chilled guy, buy and use what suits your pocket and tastes and likewise I'll do that with what I prefer...but for the love of God know what you talking about before trying to advise the next person. So today I stopped by a vape store to check out what new stuff came in, vaping away on my Limelight Freehand S and Haku Phenom combo, the bloke purchasing juice was admiring my mod, after a long while inspecting it and asking about the Haku, he tells me "awesome mod now all you need is a HE atty like a DotMod". I would've fully understood that he's saying that based on a lack of knowledge on the atty I have, but not after asking me for 30 minutes about it, how to get 1, pricing, etc. Lol rant over, was quite entertaining though.
> View attachment 124102



I usually do it to my buddies when they show off their new Smoks and Twisps. Tell them "Next time you should get a proper mod". Irritates the crap out of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Adephi said:


> I usually do it to my buddies when they show off their new Smoks and Twisps. Tell them "Next time you should get a proper mod". Irritates the crap out of them.


Lol that's all in the name of fun but this was a total stranger that was dead serious. To him DotMod is manufactured in USA, the deck is made of "real" 24k gold. But none the less I couldn't argue with the bloke for his lack of knowledge on the product so I just said cool,will look into it.


----------



## Silver

Moey_Ismail said:


> Lol that's all in the name of fun but this was a total stranger that was dead serious. To him DotMod is manufactured in USA, the deck is made of "real" 24k gold. But none the less I couldn't argue with the bloke for his lack of knowledge on the product so I just said cool,will look into it.



Hey @Moey_Ismail - go easy on my DotMod Petri RDA!!!!!!!!
It is *really high, high end*
Took me so long to get it - about a year and a bit !
And it's blue
And it has gold things inside it
And it vapes beeeeeeaaaauuuutifully with a standard coil that I made!

PS - that guy was right, it would look awesome on your limelight

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Dietz

This!?!!!! and every F@$#% variation of this that ALL my non vaping people have flooded me with over the past two weeks

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Diy scale turning off before I've finished pouring  now write down every reading before I tare and add it up

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Adephi

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Diy scale turning off before I've finished pouring  now write down every reading before I tare and add it up


My pet peeve with those scales. 5 drops and doesnt move. Add 1 more drop and your 0.1g when you only needed 0.05

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Adephi said:


> My pet peeve with those scales. 5 drops and doesnt move. Add 1 more drop and your 0.1g when you only needed 0.05



This ^..... biggest reason I mix sampled at 20ml and not 10  my drops end up at 0.04 per a drop so I can estimate if it decides to lag... lifting and placing the bottle back down on the scale seems to wake it up a bit

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Juices named unicorn poop, unicorn vomit, unicorn blood, unicorn CUM !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Juices named unicorn poop, unicorn vomit, unicorn blood, unicorn CUM !!!



Taste the rainbow!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Clouds4Days

Moey_Ismail said:


> I didn't really have anything to post in this thread until today, funny story actually. I probably will get lotsa flack for bringing up the whole HE vs commercially available products in this but hey I'm a chilled guy, buy and use what suits your pocket and tastes and likewise I'll do that with what I prefer...but for the love of God know what you talking about before trying to advise the next person. So today I stopped by a vape store to check out what new stuff came in, vaping away on my Limelight Freehand S and Haku Phenom combo, the bloke purchasing juice was admiring my mod, after a long while inspecting it and asking about the Haku, he tells me "awesome mod now all you need is a HE atty like a DotMod". I would've fully understood that he's saying that based on a lack of knowledge on the atty I have, but not after asking me for 30 minutes about it, how to get 1, pricing, etc. Lol rant over, was quite entertaining though.
> View attachment 124102



The Guy was right a DotMod is needed?

1. Haku sounds China made vs DotMod (it just rolls off your tongue and sounds so sophisticated)
2. A DotMod has a anodized cap vs your plastic cap.
3. DotMod base is 24k gold vs the Haku silver bits.

You obviously cant see the obvious and dont know your products @Moey_Ismail .
DotMod for the win

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Clouds4Days said:


> The Guy was right a DotMod is needed?
> 
> 1. Haku sounds China made vs DotMod (it just rolls off your tongue and sounds so sophisticated)
> 2. A DotMod has a anodized cap vs your plastic cap.
> 3. DotMod base is 24k gold vs the Haku silver bits.
> 
> You obviously cant see the obvious and dont know your products @Moey_Ismail .
> DotMod for the win


That's cute and all, although DotMod products are manufactured in China, the Haku comes with a media blasted steel cap, and the DotMod is 24k gold PLATED, not solid gold as this bloke stated. I don't put anyone's gear down, like I said use what suits you but at least know what you're talking about, even if not about the product I'm using, at least have some facts right about the product you're recommending, that's why I found it so entertaining and posted about. To each their own brother, I love my Haku like you probably love your DotMod

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Moey_Ismail said:


> That's cute and all, although DotMod products are manufactured in China, the Haku comes with a media blasted steel cap, and the DotMod is 24k gold PLATED, not solid gold as this bloke stated. I don't put anyone's gear down, like I said use what suits you but at least know what you're talking about, even if not about the product I'm using, at least have some facts right about the product you're recommending, that's why I found it so entertaining and posted about. To each their own brother, I love my Haku like you probably love your DotMod



Lol i was joking brother

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

@Moey_Ismail i also forgot to mention
The DotMod comes in such a nice box and glass viles vs the Haku that comes in a sxk style plastic box.

I better duck now before i get chased with pitchforks

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

@Moey_Ismail before i run, i forgot the dotmod also comes with a certificate of authenticity vs the Haku comes with nothingggggggggg....

(The G on nothing is extended as thats me running down the road)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Clouds4Days said:


> Lol i was joking brother


No harm no foul bro, nothing taken seriously lol just tryna make my point about how badly it irritates me when someone tries to preach about something they know nothing about. The DotMod was good btw, I had 1 many moons ago, the new 1, the Dot RDA, with the weird 1 screw post was kak. You should try the Haku though, real flavor machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Clouds4Days said:


> @Moey_Ismail i also forgot to mention
> The DotMod comes in such a nice box and glass viles vs the Haku that comes in a sxk style plastic box.
> 
> I better duck now before i get chased with pitchforks


Coz the makers of the Haku know it's never gonna be out of service or a box queen once it's used *boom!* (drops mic and runs from the pitchfork wielding DotMod fan)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Clouds4Days said:


> @Moey_Ismail before i run, i forgot the dotmod also comes with a certificate of authenticity vs the Haku comes with nothingggggggggg....
> 
> (The G on nothing is extended as thats me running down the road)


For when the gold plating peels off and the engraved serial number isn't visible anymore . Lol I'm done now, enough fun for the night. Sweet broski

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Steyn777

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Juices named unicorn poop, unicorn vomit, unicorn blood, unicorn CUM !!!


Lol...one of my adv is Unicorn cum!! But tried it due to flavours in the recipe...I am by no means a fan of a hell beast suddenly equiped with a spear as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Moey_Ismail said:


> For when the gold plating peels off and the engraved serial number isn't visible anymore . Lol I'm done now, enough fun for the night. Sweet broski



Ahhhh ok makes sense now, my one petri v2 from the base rubbing againt the Mod the numbers were rubbing off 

The only DotMod product i still have is the Petri 22 RTA thats still a great lil rta besided being a mission to build on . The v2 RDA i dont own anymore , i loved it but then i didn't hey bud, i went through 3 of them in the process of trying to like them.

I do need to still try the Haku bud, but my search now is for a awesome dual coil rta. I wanna get something diffrent now cause for a year its all been about single coil RDAs and squonking.


----------



## Jp1905

Clouds4Days said:


> Ahhhh ok makes sense now, my one petri v2 from the base rubbing againt the Mod the numbers were rubbing off
> 
> The only DotMod product i still have is the Petri 22 RTA thats still a great lil rta besided being a mission to build on . The v2 RDA i dont own anymore , i loved it but then i didn't hey bud, i went through 3 of them in the process of trying to like them.
> 
> I do need to still try the Haku bud, but my search now is for a awesome dual coil rta. I wanna get something diffrent now cause for a year its all been about single coil RDAs and squonking.



You guys are all lost with these fake ass chinese crap,best you buy a Smok TFV12 tank,now thats class! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Clouds4Days said:


> Ahhhh ok makes sense now, my one petri v2 from the base rubbing againt the Mod the numbers were rubbing off
> 
> The only DotMod product i still have is the Petri 22 RTA thats still a great lil rta besided being a mission to build on . The v2 RDA i dont own anymore , i loved it but then i didn't hey bud, i went through 3 of them in the process of trying to like them.
> 
> I do need to still try the Haku bud, but my search now is for a awesome dual coil rta. I wanna get something diffrent now cause for a year its all been about single coil RDAs and squonking.


Have you tried the Reload rta? Or a Sherman V3?


----------



## Clouds4Days

Jp1905 said:


> You guys are all lost with these fake ass chinese crap,best you buy a Smok TFV12 tank,now thats class!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



V12 is too little power im waiting on the V16 to be launched 

I got two RTA inbound which ive heard good things about (Manta RTA and Aromamizer Plus) if i can atleast have success with one of them, i'll be happy bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Moey_Ismail said:


> Have you tried the Reload rta? Or a Sherman V3?
> View attachment 124502



No haven't tried any of them. I have heard great things about the Reload but have never tried one and i may be wrong or maybe my thought process is wrong but the reload has been out for some time so i keep telling myself surely the newer RTA will be better.

As for the Sherman v3 i havent read or seen any reviews. Your opinion will be apreciated brother?


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Clouds4Days said:


> V12 is too little power im waiting on the V16 to be launched
> 
> I got two RTA inbound which ive heard good things about (Manta RTA and Aromamizer Plus) if i can atleast have success with one of them, i'll be happy bud.


Both great, the Aromamizer is a lil complicated, the Manta is awesome, almost Reload level awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

@Clouds4Days And @Moey_Ismail , I'm a little disappointed. 
You guys aren't representing the south properly. I'm almost tempted to say you guys are perhaps just passing through the south on an extended trip.
V16s are for sissies 
You don't need more power, you need to tune that power and chip it so you get max torque at the wheels. 

Rookies

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Jengz

What irritates me is loading th ‘off topic’ tab only to see the Robs Lounge thread blue, indicating a sad state of affairs... that there is no new eye candy!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> @Clouds4Days And @Moey_Ismail , I'm a little disappointed.
> you need to tune that power and chip it so you get max torque at the wheels.
> 
> Rookies



I tuned it Boet but the power and chip tuned me a middle finger and said you want a lift..... Lift your feet and walk now.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

When online retailers keep their shipping rates "highly classified".... so you have to check out and enter all your details just to see how much it is going to cost to ship

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Raindance

@Moey_Ismail @Clouds4Days @Jp1905 , just to correct you, the good stuff is made by a Swiss company called Clone. Their factory is located high up in the Swiss Andes where the tropical climate ensures machining to be of the highest possible standard.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Jengz said:


> What irritates me is loading th ‘off topic’ tab only to see the Robs Lounge thread blue, indicating a sad state of affairs... that there is no new eye candy!


And then his lounge is mostly NSFW anyway.


----------



## Raindance

Adephi said:


> And then his lounge is mostly NSFW anyway.


NSFW = Not Suited For Women ???

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TylerD

I went to Jasmyn the other day. Took my mod out and put it on the table with my wallet and keys. As one does. Not having any intentions of vaping in a restaurant. The owner lady walked past the table and she turned around and say "Onthou, jy mag nie hier rook nie!"
I just laughed at her and ate my food. *****!
I saw a wasp flying around and told her to please tel the wasp: "Jy mag nie hierso steek nie!"
She wasn't impressed with me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Silver

TylerD said:


> I went to Jasmyn the other day. Took my mod out and put it on the table with my wallet and keys. As one does. Not having any intentions of vaping in a restaurant. The owner lady walked past the table and she turned around and say "Onthou, jy mag nie hier rook nie!"
> I just laughed at her and ate my food. *****!
> I saw a wasp flying around and told her to please tel the wasp: "Jy mag nie hierso steek nie!"
> She wasn't impressed with me.



Thats classic @TylerD !
Was there at Jasmyn ages ago. Hope its still good?
And that shop next door

Lol on your chirp about the wasp

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape_N8th

My turn ! 

1- When my doggo poops in the house..... dude the door is wide open and you've been here for more than 2 years.
2- People who let dishes pile up.
3- Polo vivos who think they can dalla in the fast lane.
4- People who send multiple text messages instead of one. 
5- People who say "You know that is permanent" after looking at your tattoos.
6- Family members who hassle you to get married.
7- Self proclaimed know it all's 
8- "Can I speak to the manager" Tannies.
9- Disrespectful Children.
10- People who say things like " I don't need a graphic designer , I can make a better logo online" ..... Your logo is kak Bertha don't lie! 
11- self Proclaimed "Professional" Photographers.
12- Social interaction. 
13- touchy people.... my space is my space , Tsek ! 
14- JHB 
15- JHB 
16- Girls from pta who goes to a 5 star Lodge in the free state once and then continues to post pictures with hastags like the following : " #plaasmeisie #Boerregirl #lewebeginwaardieteerpadeindig" 
17- Spiritual "Healers" : "Dude don't be so negative I'm sending positive vibes" etc.
18- Afrikaans pop music..... please stop.

I should probably stop before I break something !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Vape_N8th

also ..... Loud Mouth breathers , I cant take it !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff

Vape_N8th said:


> 4- People who send multiple text messages instead of one


This one so much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Today........Everything.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

My biggest irritation at this stage is my battle with recoiling and rewicking because I have got the shakes if I try to do the fine work.  Luckily Locust 2 is getting to be an expert screw fastener or a Allen key expert, and not too shabby with the wicking either, just a bit heavy on the cotton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Vape_N8th said:


> My turn !
> 
> 1- When my doggo poops in the house..... dude the door is wide open and you've been here for more than 2 years.
> 2- People who let dishes pile up.
> 3- Polo vivos who think they can dalla in the fast lane.
> 4- People who send multiple text messages instead of one.
> 5- People who say "You know that is permanent" after looking at your tattoos.
> 6- Family members who hassle you to get married.
> 7- Self proclaimed know it all's
> 8- "Can I speak to the manager" Tannies.
> 9- Disrespectful Children.
> 10- People who say things like " I don't need a graphic designer , I can make a better logo online" ..... Your logo is kak Bertha don't lie!
> 11- self Proclaimed "Professional" Photographers.
> 12- Social interaction.
> 13- touchy people.... my space is my space , Tsek !
> 14- JHB
> 15- JHB
> 16- Girls from pta who goes to a 5 star Lodge in the free state once and then continues to post pictures with hastags like the following : " #plaasmeisie #Boerregirl #lewebeginwaardieteerpadeindig"
> 17- Spiritual "Healers" : "Dude don't be so negative I'm sending positive vibes" etc.
> 18- Afrikaans pop music..... please stop.
> 
> I should probably stop before I break something !


But you know, it really is time to start thinking about settling down and getting yourself married to a nice girl...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Vape_N8th

Stosta said:


> But you know, it really is time to start thinking about settling down and getting yourself married to a nice girl...


;') ...... we've been together for three years maybe it is time ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Vape_N8th said:


> ;') ...... we've been together for three years maybe it is time ?


Absolutely!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_N8th

Andre said:


> Absolutely!!!!!


Tell you guys what , next year Christmas , were going to Canada. Ill propose in the snowy mountains ! and send pictures :0

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Vape_N8th said:


> Tell you guys what , next year Christmas , were going to Canada. Ill propose in the snowy mountains ! and send pictures :0


That's just a fancy way of buying yourself two more years of care-freeness!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Stosta said:


> That's just a fancy way of buying yourself two more years of care-freeness!



Yip - that sound like commitment issues 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vape_N8th

you guys are horrible !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Vape_N8th said:


> you guys are horrible !


They are! I'm lovely, my mom says so all the time!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac

Stosta said:


> They are! I'm lovely, my mom says so all the time!



I need to have a word with your mom.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Stosta said:


> They are! I'm lovely, my mom says so all the time!



I'm my mom's favorite son - and I don't blame her. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

People that want to know what irritates me

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Vape_N8th said:


> ;') ...... we've been together for three years maybe it is time ?


You have been together for three years. Why F it up with a ring. Marriage is grand, divorce is a hundred grand

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I'm my mom's favorite son - and I don't blame her.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


How many sons does your Mom have? Only you, I bet!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Hooked said:


> How many sons does your Mom have? Only you, I bet!



Nope I have a brother and a sister / I am smack bang in the middle. But @Hooked - we met - it should be obvious to you why I am my mother's favorite 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

Those annoying pop-ups on vendor site that tells you "Piet Poggenpoel just bought a (insert vape product here) in Cape Town"

I hate those. I don't want to know that and don't care. It's really annoying.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 17


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vendor websites that don't have a "What's New"... No "What new" or "Just in" and I'm outa there!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Salamander

Worse is a "What's New" tab that is 20 pages long and most of the items are sold out

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 15


----------



## Drikusw

Walking into a vape shop once and the music was so loud I couldn't remember what I wanted to buy. Asked the couple of youngsters working there to please turn a down a tad but they just looked at each other and laughed.
I turned around and walked out. My fuse is far too short for that and would have gotten me into trouble....

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## RainstormZA

Extremely stupid people - I mean people with no common sense... Arrrrgh.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Drikusw said:


> Walking into a vape shop once and the music was so loud I couldn't remember what I wanted to buy. Asked the couple of youngsters working there to please turn a down a tad but they just looked at each other and laughed.
> I turned around and walked out. My fuse is far too short for that and would have gotten me into trouble....


Exactly the same thing in Vape Junction here in Knysna.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## zadiac

When you send someone two questions (or more) in an email (or any other kind of communication) and they reply with only one question answered. Just happened to me again today. I would strangle someone like that.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Can relate 5


----------



## Silver

zadiac said:


> Those annoying pop-ups on vendor site that tells you "Piet Poggenpoel just bought a (insert vape product here) in Cape Town"
> 
> I hate those. I don't want to know that and don't care. It's really annoying.



Agree 100% with you on this @zadiac 
And to make it worse, that little box gets in the way of things
And when you click the little "x" to close that box, it comes back again with other people who bought something.
I get that the vendor wants you to know that people are buying from them - but maybe rather put a scrolling text box at the top or bottom - instead of that irritating floating box!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Agree 100% with you on this @zadiac
> And to make it worse, that little box gets in the way of things
> And when you click the little "x" to close that box, it comes back again with other people who bought something.
> I get that the vendor wants you to know that people are buying from them - but maybe rather put a scrolling text box at the top or bottom - instead of that irritating floating box!!!



@Silver @zadiac Have you ever been on the site when your own name pops up? That happened to me the other day. It was actually quite interesting, because I've often wondered whether those pop-ups are genuine. They sure are genuine! Quite frankly, I think it's an invasion of privacy to inform other people of my purchases. It's fine if you live in a big city because who is going to know who "David in Pretoria" is. But there is only one "Laurel in Yzerfontein" !! - and there are only 3 vapers in Yzerfontein!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

What irritates me? People who can't mind their own #$$#$@@ business!! I was at the Twisp kiosk the other day and a man came up to the kiosk, pointed to the Twisp devices on display and asked me, "What are these called?" I replied, "e-cigarettes ... electronic cigarettes." "No," he said, "they're called bluff yourself" and before I could answer he walked away.


----------



## Captain Chaos

zadiac said:


> When you send someone two questions (or more) in an email (or any other kind of communication) and they reply with only one question answered. Just happened to me again today. I would strangle someone like that.





zadiac said:


> When you send someone two questions (or more) in an email (or any other kind of communication) and they reply with only one question answered. Just happened to me again today. I would strangle someone like that.


Or don't reply at all. Now that really burns my ass.


----------



## Captain Chaos

Hooked said:


> What irritates me? People who can't mind their own #$$#$@@ business!! I was at the Twisp kiosk the other day and a man came up to the kiosk, pointed to the Twisp devices on display and asked me, "What are these called?" I replied, "e-cigarettes ... electronic cigarettes." "No," he said, "they're called bluff yourself" and before I could answer he walked away.


There must always be dumbasses in the world........

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

zadiac said:


> When you send someone two questions (or more) in an email (or any other kind of communication) and they reply with only one question answered. Just happened to me again today. I would strangle someone like that.



Ditto. That's just annoying...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> What irritates me? People who can't mind their own #$$#$@@ business!! I was at the Twisp kiosk the other day and a man came up to the kiosk, pointed to the Twisp devices on display and asked me, "What are these called?" I replied, "e-cigarettes ... electronic cigarettes." "No," he said, "they're called bluff yourself" and before I could answer he walked away.



Oh boy I had to laugh. Next time just laugh hysterically. It makes them feel stupid

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Carnival

@Hooked I’m pretty sure for Vape King, they only state “someone purchased x y z 2 hours ago” and not the actual name of the person or area? In which case it isnt so bad. Though I completely understand where you’re coming from, and why it’s something you don’t like. For me, I don’t mind it so much but as you said, it’s less obvious pin pointing who the person is when you live in a bigger place. I believe the psychology behind it (and sure, I could be completely wrong here since I’m no expert) is to help secure the vendor’s potential sales - for example, if a person is debating whether or not to buy an item, and they suddenly see the pop up “David in Pretoria just bought a Voopoo Too” (and that happens to be the item they are considering buying) chances are they’re going to start wondering how many are left, and they’ll probably cave and buy it. Another example is if a person is only browsing with nothing particular in mind, their eyes may wonder over to the pop up and they may see someone bought something that sounds interesting. They’ll inevitably click on it to view it, and there’s another potential sale.

I’m waffling now though. 

I totally get that it’s annoying for many.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777

Hooked said:


> What irritates me? People who can't mind their own #$$#$@@ business!! I was at the Twisp kiosk the other day and a man came up to the kiosk, pointed to the Twisp devices on display and asked me, "What are these called?" I replied, "e-cigarettes ... electronic cigarettes." "No," he said, "they're called bluff yourself" and before I could answer he walked away.


I'm not very fast...but you'd better put a little extra in your step as you walk away...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Steyn777

Carnival said:


> @Hooked I’m pretty sure for Vape King, they only state “someone purchased x y z 2 hours ago” and not the actual name of the person or area? In which case it isnt so bad. Though I completely understand where you’re coming from, and why it’s something you don’t like. For me, I don’t mind it so much but as you said, it’s less obvious pin pointing who the person is when you live in a bigger place. I believe the psychology behind it (and sure, I could be completely wrong here since I’m no expert) is to help secure the vendor’s potential sales - for example, if a person is debating whether or not to buy an item, and they suddenly see the pop up “David in Pretoria just bought a Voopoo Too” (and that happens to be the item they are considering buying) chances are they’re going to start wondering how many are left, and they’ll probably cave and buy it. Another example is if a person is only browsing with nothing particular in mind, their eyes may wonder over to the pop up and they may see someone bought something that sounds interesting. They’ll inevitably click on it to view it, and there’s another potential sale.
> 
> I’m waffling now though.
> 
> I totally get that it’s annoying for many.


It's 1 of Shopifies free add ons and that's also exactly the intent.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Carnival said:


> @Hooked I’m pretty sure for Vape King, they only state “someone purchased x y z 2 hours ago” and not the actual name of the person or area?



@Carnival Gosh you're right - I've just had a look at Vape King's website and I've removed that part of my post. Thanks so much for pointing out my error! Next time I see my name being mentioned I'll make a note of who the vendor is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP]

The rules and regulations of this forum, especially that a vendor is not allowed to reply to a comment,about their vape shop or product, in a general thread. They're allowed to reply only if the thread is in their forum. 

Here's an example of what happened recently. In the thread about Bling, I tagged Bling and asked for a response about the juice section being down. I forgot that I'm not allowed to do that and that Bling is not allowed to reply. Why not - because it's a general thread and it's not in Bling's sub-forum. 

We're discussing Bling's products. We're asking Bling for a response. Bling is not allowed to reply.
*Is that logical?
*
EDIT: It's not possible to ask Bling in their sub-forum (although it would be a nuisance to have to leave the thread in order to do so) since they are not a registered vendor on the forum. This, if one wishes to communicate with Bling, one must either send a PM, or contact them through their Facebook page.
*
*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> What irritates me? People who can't mind their own #$$#$@@ business!! I was at the Twisp kiosk the other day and a man came up to the kiosk, pointed to the Twisp devices on display and asked me, "What are these called?" I replied, "e-cigarettes ... electronic cigarettes." "No," he said, "they're called bluff yourself" and before I could answer he walked away.



Theres some irony in the whole situation.

The guy that knows nothing of vaping calls it a bluff. Not worth even arguing about it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Jp1905

Hooked said:


> @Silver @zadiac Have you ever been on the site when your own name pops up? That happened to me the other day. It was actually quite interesting, because I've often wondered whether those pop-ups are genuine. They sure are genuine! Quite frankly, I think it's an invasion of privacy to inform other people of my purchases. It's fine if you live in a big city because who is going to know who "David in Pretoria" is. But there is only one "Laurel in Yzerfontein" !! - and there are only 3 vapers in Yzerfontein!!



Gosh is that 3 vapers including Derek and his wifeTechnically I “know” all 3 then...we need to have a marketing campaign in Yzer for vaping as a whole!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Caramia

RainstormZA said:


> Oh boy I had to laugh. Next time just laugh hysterically. It makes them feel stupid


I am not afraid to say "idiot/I D I OOOT/idjit", "moron" or "cretin" out loud, it is a reflex reaction, it just comes out, even at a Twisp Kiosk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

zadiac said:


> Those annoying pop-ups on vendor site that tells you "Piet Poggenpoel just bought a (insert vape product here) in Cape Town"
> 
> I hate those. I don't want to know that and don't care. It's really annoying.



Absolutely agree - not sure if it was meant to encourage buyers to buy more, but it has the opposite effect for me. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Caramia said:


> I am not afraid to say "idiot/I D I OOOT/idjit", "moron" or "cretin" out loud, it is a reflex reaction, it just comes out, even at a Twisp Kiosk



Lol!!!! I'd yell out what a f#cking w@nker!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Carnival said:


> I’m waffling now though.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Jp1905 said:


> Gosh is that 3 vapers including Derek and his wifeTechnically I “know” all 3 then...we need to have a marketing campaign in Yzer for vaping as a whole!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Jp1905 I don't know Derek but I've chatted briefly to him on FB. I forgot that his wife vapes which changes things dramatically. I now count FOUR vapers here!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Captain Chaos said:


> Or don't reply at all. Now that really burns my ass.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Captain Chaos

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 133749


Exactly what I'm talking about!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Absolutely agree - not sure if it was meant to encourage buyers to buy more, but it has the opposite effect for me.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Can not agree more. I can in fact physically not deal with such an over active page. The popup alone is not too much but one of our vendors has every possible available add-on active on his page. The popup, social media link block covering up what Im trying to look at, chat to us link doing the same on the other side of the page and worst of all, wcrolling text in the search bar. Seriously, these distractions and obstructions can not be good for business. They are certainly the reason I have never baught from them.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Raindance said:


> Can not agree more. I can in fact physically not deal with such an over active page. The popup alone is not too much but one of our vendors has every possible available add-on active on his page. The popup, social media link block covering up what Im trying to look at, chat to us link doing the same on the other side of the page and worst of all, wcrolling text in the search bar. Seriously, these distractions and obstructions can not be good for business. They are certainly the reason I have never baught from them.
> 
> Regards



Agreed. And the vendors should leave an option for those who want to disable them - it will make a world of difference

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Captain Chaos

My problem is trying to look at some of their websites on your phone. The page is so cluttered with all the crap that it is impossible to read.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> @zadiac Or when someone asks, "Did you have your hair cut?" Ah no...it just fell off...



In a shop. What are you doing here? Hunting elephants. Duh.

And smartasses who think they know everything and suck a theory out of nowhere that doesn't even make sense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

A friend of mine (non-vaper) Whatsapped me today, to inform me that she's heard that vaping is going to be banned in public and that I should stop vaping. The govt. knows what it's talking about, she said. I replied, "I vape. End of discussion." End of friendship too, probably!

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> A friend of mine (non-vaper) Whatsapped me today, to inform me that she's heard that vaping is going to be banned in public and that I should stop vaping. The govt. knows what it's talking about, she said. I replied, "I vape. End of discussion." End of friendship too, probably!



LOL some people just don't know when to mind their own freaking business.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> A friend of mine (non-vaper) Whatsapped me today, to inform me that she's heard that vaping is going to be banned in public and that I should stop vaping. The govt. knows what it's talking about, she said. I replied, "I vape. End of discussion." End of friendship too, probably!



Amazing that the govt only knows what they talk about when they say the things you want to hear. Suppose thats their only purpose. Say the right things to get the votes.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape Apparel that stops at XXL.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Apparel that stops at XXL.



Healthy eating and lots of exercise @Rob Fisher 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Healthy eating and lots of exercise @Rob Fisher



You sound like my wife and not my mate @RenaldoRheeder!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> You sound like my wife and not my mate @RenaldoRheeder!



I'll take that as a compliment @Rob Fisher - I've met your wife 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DaveH

Banks
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Standing in a queue behind someone who has a very looooooong story to tell - and only one person behind the counter.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Gypsy@321

I secretly plan people's murders when they see me vaping and tell me "I saw on Carte Blanche that vaping is very bad for you. Smoking is better..

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Steyn777 said:


> 1. Bad adverts, I cannot begin to explain. Ex. Outsurance where the guy gets in a helicopter to see how SA are saving money...South African love saving money, so let me demonstrate this buy using the most expensive form of transport!!! And interviewing customers just before they bungee jump: Guys, we need this interview TODAY. but sir, so and so will be back in Jburg in 2 days. NOPE, you go NOW and get that bloody interview I don't care what his busy with.
> I could literally mention probably about 50.
> 2. The people in charge of the comedy channel...how did those interviews go? Knock knock: Come in. YOU'RE hired!!
> 3. Romans trying to use the call and collect thing as an actual selling point???? Cause we hate the convenience of delivery...
> 4. Allen from 2 and a half men.
> 5. Sheldon Coopers so called intelligence. An intelligent individual adapts...end of
> 6. Trevor Noah ( after he started hosting the today show)
> 7. Gareth Cliff (won't elaborate )
> 8. Standing in a que that clearly states 10 items or less and the person in front of me either can not read or cannot count. I count out loud for them as they unpack.
> 9. People driving slow in the fast lane
> 10. Not getting a reply on whatsapp after the message has been read for the next 5 hours. It takes 30sec to write a reply people.
> 11. Any shape or form where old people act like teenagers as a joke (ex. Off their rockers)
> 12. Babies talking in adverts....it's not funny, it's bloody demonic!!
> That should do for now.


5, 6, 7, agree- all 3 annoys the crxp out of me


----------



## ARYANTO

@Vapeshop -won't give name... 
''Do you have Fantasi cherry in 3 or 6 mg ?''
''no only 0 mg''
''ok ,I'll take 60 ml bottle and add my own nic ''
''Sorry only 30ml available ''
''gimme 2 ''
''sorry only 1 left''
''Your online shop stated you have stock''
''the server was down and not updated ''
''ok - I also need a glass for the V8''
''our supplier will deliver tomorrow''
''do you have coils -OCC for my Kangertech''
''we don't stock Kanger products''
Me : FxxK!! , turns around and storms off

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Gersh

People that think different lanes have different speed limits ..hahaha @Steyn777

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Gersh said:


> People that think different lanes have different speed limits ..hahaha @Steyn777


Mmmmm.... Read between the lanes...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Going to checkers after work at 17:00. 25 people in the queue and only 2 damn tellers open. Makes me freaking nuts. Takes me 10 minutes to get the groceries i need and stand 30 min in queue to pay

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Adephi

SmokeyJoe said:


> Going to checkers after work at 17:00. 25 people in the queue and only 2 damn tellers open. Makes me freaking nuts. Takes me 10 minutes to get the groceries i need and stand 30 min in queue to pay



PnP is much much worse than Checkers. And I always end up in PnP then get to tills and I'm like "Why do I do this?"

What irritates me more is that there is 4 supervisors walking around doing next to nothing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

Adephi said:


> PnP is much much worse than Checkers. And I always end up in PnP then get to tills and I'm like "Why do I do this?"
> 
> What irritates me more is that there is 4 supervisors walking around doing next to nothing.


Oh @Adephi, you obviously don't understand...

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777

Gersh said:


> People that think different lanes have different speed limits ..hahaha @Steyn777


This is the difference between a good and a bad driver, never said they have different speed limits, but if you want to drive 80 in a 120 zone, stay in the left lane - thought this was actually common sense, then again, if there's 1 thing I've learned, common sense is just not that common @Gersh

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## Metal_Geo

That person on the airplane that thinks, despite buying exactly the same ticket, that they are entitled to 1.5 seats and you are only worth 0.5 seats. Let the seat warfare begin!

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

I get so irritated when I'm interrupted while I'm interrupting.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Steyn777

Steyn777 said:


> This is the difference between a good and a bad driver, never said they have different speed limits, but if you want to drive 80 in a 120 zone, stay in the left lane - thought this was actually common sense, then again, if there's 1 thing I've learned, common sense is just not that common @Gersh


At the same time very annoyed and also very relieved that this post reached me on a day where I was functioning at about 7%...then again not sure if it would have made any sense to OP at 10.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Freaking queues at Checkers. Friday at 17:00. A crap load of people buying groceries and only 2 tills open. While the rest of the "till staff" walks around and chatting like they are at the Keg for happy hour. Maak my befok!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DaveH

Not having "silver paper" on 'my' chocolate.  Especially Kit Kat.
Dave

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DaveH

The "silver paper" was a lot nicer than the current plastic stuff.
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

DaveH said:


> The "silver paper" was a lot nicer than the current plastic stuff.
> Dave


Personally i only eat the chocolate

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## JurgensSt

Freaking Medical Aids 

Why have one if you have to pay half of everything

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## lesvaches

1. telkom
2. you insisted on getting a parrot now it’s making a noise shouting “shut up” at it every five minutes doesn’t help.
3. Q:does this ejuice contain WS23? A:yes


----------



## Adephi

When my 3 year old gets the tablet, this go on repeat

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Adephi said:


> When my 3 year old gets the tablet, this go on repeat



I can suggest a few more, equally annoying and equally entertaining, clips for your toddler

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Christos said:


> I can suggest a few more, equally annoying and equally entertaining, clips for your toddler


Like this one?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

My list would be shorter on what does not irritate me - Cat's, Dog's... animals.

In hope to change youngster's mindset:

1. Using "literally" in moronic ways. "I literally had a sandwich." How do you figuratively have a sandwich. Please stop using the word, unless you the sentence could have both a figurative and literal meaning.

2. I don't even listen to people who start a sentence with "I mean" or "Like". "I mean, like, I went to the store" I didn't ask you what you meant!

My government don't irritate me - no no, irritate would be a major understatement.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos

SmokeyJoe said:


> Like this one?



I find this one to be mildly entertaining buy annoying no.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

rogue zombie said:


> ...
> 
> 1. Using "literally" in moronic ways. "I literally had a sandwich." How do you figuratively have a sandwich. Please stop using the word, unless you the sentence could have both a figurative and literal meaning.
> 
> ...



Similar to this one! One that bugs me a lot is people using "literally" when they're talking figuratively.

"This queue is so long, there are literally a billion people in front of me!"

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## craigb

Stosta said:


> Similar to this one! One that bugs me a lot is people using "literally" when they're talking figuratively.
> 
> "This queue is so long, there are literally a billion people in front of me!"


You know, like, that's literally the worst hey

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stosta

craigb said:


> You know, like, that's literally the worst hey


In this instance I would say you have used it correctly!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## wmrigney

1. Everyone
2. Everything

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bulldog

wmrigney said:


> 1. Everyone
> 2. Everything
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


OOPS

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vicTor

standing in a queue to pay a fine, reach the front only to be told i can not pay this in edenvale and that i can only pay it in elsburg, 4 5 cents, i am only there to f#cking pay you, I have come forward, owned up, admitted my guilt, just take my f#cking hard earned money and so be it

but no, agonize me further 

god help us all

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 4


----------



## Bulldog

When you get to your factory on a Tuesday morning and had visitors the night before.


At least they left there ladder.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Bulldog said:


> When you get to your factory on a Tuesday morning and had visitors the night before.
> View attachment 145799
> 
> At least they left there ladder.


Ouch, not a good way to start the day. Hope you can get it all repaired and sorry about your bad luck in this instance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Bulldog said:


> When you get to your factory on a Tuesday morning and had visitors the night before.
> View attachment 145799
> 
> At least they left there ladder.


Sorry to hear @Bulldog I hope they dint take much

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Sorry to hear @Bulldog I hope they dint take much


Not to bad, left a lot they had gathered behind and obviously left in a hurry.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Bulldog said:


> Not to bad, left a lot they had gathered behind and obviously left in a hurry.



Ever thought of investing in 2 or so thief eaters?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tontoe

1) Traffic
2) Slow internet speeds
3) Unreasonable Customers/Clients
4) Articles that claim vaping causes cancer
5) People who share article claiming that vaping causes cancer
6) People who talk before doing their homework
7) Inconsiderate people
8) People who chew loudly <---- this I will kill over...
9) Settling for a product you don't want because it is available.
10) My absolute worst is getting something you ordered and it's not what you ordered!! 

I think that covers at least my top 10 ROFL

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

People who don't reply to a Whatsapp, FB message or email, concerning something that is relevant to them. I don't expect (nor want) a conversation - just have the decency to acknowledge the message.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick

Going for a 1hour massage but waiting for it to end because I wasn't enjoying it only to find out it had been extended another half an hour by mistake/miscommunication

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Slick said:


> Going for a 1hour massage but waiting for it to end because I wasn't enjoying it only to find out it had been extended another half an hour by mistake/miscommunication


I personally HATE receiving massages. Just dont like people rubbing my shoulder and or back. Dont know why, just makes me extremely uncomfortable and paranoid. I went once with my ex to a spa and it was just a horrific experience. I hated every second of it.

Especially that freaking Enya music. That woman is either on some strong psychedelic meds or hit her head as an infant

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Slick

SmokeyJoe said:


> I personally HATE receiving massages. Just dont like people rubbing my shoulder and or back. Dont know why, just makes me extremely uncomfortable and paranoid. I went once with my ex to a spa and it was just a horrific experience. I hated every second of it.
> 
> Especially that freaking Enya music. That woman is either on some strong psychedelic meds or hit her head as an infant


No I do like massages occasionally,but I wasn't enjoying this one at all,and my luck I got 30mins extra


----------



## lesvaches

Slick said:


> Going for a 1hour massage but waiting for it to end because I wasn't enjoying it only to find out it had been extended another half an hour by mistake/miscommunication



i love getting whatsapp messages, i randomly type a reply at various intervals so that the sender can see i have read the message and the infamous dot dot dot and then wait normally about a day before sending a reply. drives my boss insane! maybe before tapping send they will reconsider sending messages after nine pm next time.


----------



## Dobie the Kid

SmokeyJoe said:


> Personally i only eat the chocolate


Do you throw away the biscuit part? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Christos said:


> I find this one to be mildly entertaining buy annoying no.


klomp kxk....


----------



## ARYANTO

1- Do not pay with chance , anywhere ! [feed it to the parking meter at PicknPay]
2- You don't need to ask about the welfare of the whole family while at the till point.
3- I sit in front of my Pc for a reason [ work , Esiggsa , middle of a game ] why do you need me to do something mundane NOW ?
4- I don't use my phone over weekends - you know that , call me when I'm at work , about work .
5- The chocolate and Cokes in the fridge are MINE - go buy your own , don't borrow a class of Coke - I don't care if you'll buy me 2L back tomorrow.
6- Get your own e-juice - YOU have asked for a ''refill'' 6 times already the last week.....
7- ''Your smoke makes me sneeze......''- WHAT fkn smoke ??????
8- Don't advertise an item and then tell me ''OUT OF STOCK'' That really gets me going.
9- Be punctual - I am here to see/meet you , it is an arranged appointment , be on time, bury your late great uncle later.
10- I am a Virgo , perfectionist and organized , your sloppiness and unpreparedness must be blamed on your parents planning.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## lesvaches

ARYANTO said:


> 1- Do not pay with chance , anywhere ! [feed it to the parking meter at PicknPay]
> 2- You don't need to ask about the welfare of the whole family while at the till point.
> 3- I sit in front of my Pc for a reason [ work , Esiggsa , middle of a game ] why do you need me to do something mundane NOW ?
> 4- I don't use my phone over weekends - you know that , call me when I'm at work , about work .
> 5- The chocolate and Cokes in the fridge are MINE - go buy your own , don't borrow a class of Coke - I don't care if you'll buy me 2L back tomorrow.
> 6- Get your own e-juice - YOU have asked for a ''refill'' 6 times already the last week.....
> 7- ''Your smoke makes me sneeze......''- WHAT fkn smoke ??????
> 8- Don't advertise an item and then tell me ''OUT OF STOCK'' That really gets me going.
> 9- Be punctual - I am here to see/meet you , it is an arranged appointment , be on time, bury your late great uncle later.
> 10- I am a Virgo , perfectionist ans organized , your sloppiness and unpreparedness must be blamed on your parents planning.


LOL! spot on

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

